# End of season rituals?



## Riverwild (Jun 19, 2015)

I clean my boat with soap and water. 303 the dry bags. Lube my pump. Bleach groovers and coolers. I leave the dry boxes open or closed lid but not latched to protect the gasket, 303 those as well. Take fire pan and cover in bacon grease and put on bbq on high. This seasons the grill for next year. Pull blades out of oars and wipe out any grit. Everything in the kitchen box gets cleaned and repacked.


----------



## NoCo (Jul 21, 2009)

I catch up on all the work around the house that I'd neglected all summer!


----------



## PhilipJFry (Apr 1, 2013)

clean everything up and have it ready for next year


----------



## almortal (Jun 22, 2014)

The season ends?


----------



## Conundrum (Aug 23, 2004)

Yes, the season ends. And hunting season begins for me. My ritual is a couple days before cleaning day, I dry rub a brisket and buy a couple of growlers of my favorite beer. 2 am the day of cleaning, I fire up the smoker and get the brisket on. Then I go to bed. I get up about 8 am, and check the brisket and make coffee. Then I pull my two rigged boats apart-everything comes off. Then I switch to beer. I check the coal in the smoker. Then I clean the raft and fish cat and 303. Then I pour more beer. Then I roll the fish cat and disassemble the frame, check all the straps and pack it up in the box of the trailer.  Then I pour a beer. I go through all straps and ropes on the raft. Replace anything that needs it. This year meant it was time for a new chicken line webbing. Then I pour a beer. Then I reassemble, 303 the dry box gaskets and re-rig. I put it on the trailer and cover it. Then I pour a beer. Then I 303 the dry bags, dry top and dry suit gaskets, and pack everything so it's ready to go. Then I pour a beer and sit in a lawn chair. This puts my brisket at about 13 hours so I check the temp. Still low so I organize all my group gear so next year only takes an hour to load up for a trip minus food and booze and I'm ready. That means stocking the groover box, replacing anything in the kitchen box that is on the list taped in the lid, making sure everything is clean and soap, sponges, spices are stocked, checking stove and blaster lines, bleaching the tables, checking repairs kits and taking the glue out, etc. And, the boat is set if I decide to get a fall trip in or take by raft hunting or fishing. Then I check the brisket. I'm usually 15 hours in and it's ready to be pulled. So I pull it and let it rest and have one more beer in the hot tub. Then I pour another beer and eat a lot of brisket.

That's been my tradition for awhile now. It doesn't mean the rafting season is over. It just means my boat is dialed for next year or next trip, I'm full and a little drunk.

Next year I'm going to put a layer of spar varnish on the square tops so I might need more beer than a typical year.

Here's the view from my smoker a couple weekends ago.


----------



## cdcfly (Jul 28, 2013)

NoCo said:


> I catch up on all the work around the house that I'd neglected all summer!


THIS!!! After 303'ing the boat of course.


----------



## Learch (Jul 12, 2010)

My kid's season ended a few weeks ago, I have to get caught up on stuff around the house and then I'm back at it in late October. The season never ends in Oregon, it just gets bigger. We had an incredible spring runoff season, followed by a summer full of hot days and plenty of perfect kid boating weather, and now the rains come and the rivers rise! I love my state.


----------



## Jamesdking (Mar 14, 2016)

So nobody preps for the snow? I mean the stuff really traps my raft out back. We need to get a shoveling plan down now since it's stored under tin in the horse pasture. Sure 303 is gonna be a part of it but can you really plan for those snowy fall fishing days enough. Or those warm spring low water days? I cherish my cold weather rafting like the skiers do warm days on the slopes. Rare but precious.


----------



## CSHolt (Jun 4, 2011)

The only other thing i would add, is i wash all of my straps in a bucket with woolite, then rince... Once they are dry i will usually repaint the buckles, and then organize the straps.


----------



## MountainmanPete (Jun 7, 2014)

Groover shots! 

And who doesn't boat over the winter.? Suck it up! 
I thought you guys were dedicated!


----------



## seantana (Mar 5, 2015)

Jamesdking said:


> So nobody preps for the snow? I mean the stuff really traps my raft out back. We need to get a shoveling plan down now since it's stored under tin in the horse pasture. Sure 303 is gonna be a part of it but can you really plan for those snowy fall fishing days enough. Or those warm spring low water days? I cherish my cold weather rafting like the skiers do warm days on the slopes. Rare but precious.


Gotta work the boat house into the snow removal plan, is all. I run the snowblower up to the carport where my raft lives all winter, just in case there's a day I need to be on the river. Although I'm more likely to be at the Bowl or LT when there's snow on the ground, it never hurts to be prepared.


----------



## smhoeher (Jun 14, 2015)

I like to be ready to go in the spring so clean, protect, and seal stuff. I don't keep the boat inflated on the trailer but do fold into thirds. I cover it securely with a decent tarp. I doesn't get feet of snow in Grand Junction so I don't worry about accumulation.


----------

